# Vacation to Spring River in Arkansas



## JOSHardson (Oct 30, 2009)

My girlfriend has obviously caught a case of the rabies...







Fireside...


----------



## eric-holmes (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey I'm from Ar. Head to the spring river on spring break next time  lol


----------



## JOSHardson (Oct 30, 2009)

Spring river is ALWAYS fun... I could probably go once a month while the water is tolerable...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 31, 2009)

There is a lot more in northern Arkansas than Spring River. Head west, enjoy the Ozarks.


----------



## JOSHardson (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm a sucker for kayaking... That's the closest, cheapest place to do it... Thanks for the comments...


----------

